# فك الخطوبة



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2009)

فك الخطوبة ملاحظة انها بقت موضة اوى تتخطب يومين واليوم التالت تلاقيهم فاكين 
ليه يا بابا اصلى لبسها مستفز قال يعنى مكنش بيشوفها قبل الخطوبة 
وتلاقى واحد تانى فك ليه بحس انى كل مسئلها على حاجة تقولى اللى تشوفه طاب مدا طبيعى فى اول الخطوبة بتكون مكسوفة  لا انا بحب اللى تتناقش معايا
وتلاقى البنت يومين وتفك ليه يا ماما مش مرتحاله طاب مش كنتى تقولى من الاول لاا ما انا كنت فاكرة هتيجى مع الوقت 
اسباب مستفزة وتغيظ والغريب انها بتكون من الاول واضحه بس نقول ايه 
تعليقكم ايه على اللى بنشوفه اليومين دول انا كام حد يجى فى وشى باسباب مستفزة زى دى ببقى خلاص عاوزة اضربه بس بسيبه وامشى


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 فبراير 2009)

*عندك حق يا مرنونه حالات فك الخطوبه زادت جداا اليومين دول وبيتهيألى أهم سبب هو الاستعجال فى أخد قرار  الخطوبه .. كل شاب جمع تمن الشبكه تلاقيه جرى على أهله ويلا بينا نخطب والبنت ولان صاحباتها اتخطبوا فميصحش تبقى هى مش مخطوبه ويلا موافقه وبعد ما تمر فرحتهم بيوم الخطوبه وبعديها كام خروجه حلوه علشان بعلم الاهل خلصت تلاقيهم فاقوا وابتدوا يحسوا ان اختيارهم مكانش صح وزى ما اخدوا قرار سريع بالخطوبه قرار الفك بيكون اسرع .
لازم الاختيار يبقى بتأنى ومش يبقى قرار عاطفى وخلاص فى حاجات كتيره تانيه تستحق نفكر فيها .
ميرررسى يا مرنوونتى على الموضوع وعقبالك لما تتخطبى بس من غير فك هههههههه*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2009)

مجنون مين اللى يفكر فى ارتباط من اللى بنشوفه دا يا دون ادعيلى اشتغل احسن اهى دعوه تنفع 
عندك حق بامانة كل واحد جمع تمن الشبكه تبقى خلاص كلو تمام ​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (26 فبراير 2009)

*هو فعلا كده يا ميرنا تلاقي البنت تبقي فرحانة اوي الله انا اتخطبت واغيظ اللي حوليا وتخرج معاه بقي كل يوم لانها طبعا حسه بالخنقة في البيت واول مايبقي الموضوع دخل في الجد تروح فكة الخطوبة وده ناتج عن الاستعجال واساسا البنات كلهم يقعدوا يحكوا في المواضيع دي ايه فلانة اتخطبت ومين خطبها وكده واحنا بنات وعارفين بس هي دي البنات .

مرسيه ليكي يا ميرنا ويارب تشتغلي كده بشغلانة حلوة وبتثبيت بس ماتنسيش تدعيلي انا كمان .*


----------



## ميرنا (26 فبراير 2009)

ايوا بس كدا اتحسبت عليها مشكلة فعلا الغيرة دى 
اللهم امين 
يارب كل البنات تشتغل يارب ​


----------



## mero_engel (26 فبراير 2009)

*المشكله فعلا بتبقي في التسرع والاستعجال *
*والمفروض خاصه الموضوع دا يكون بتاني *
*وصدقيني عايزه اقولك حاجه *
*سعات كتير بتبقي في صفات وحشه في الشخص *
*ومش بتبان عليها طول فتره الخطوبه وتستمر الخطوبه ومش بتكتشف العيوب دي*
*عشان كده يقولك الجواز يا اوختي عامل زي البطيخه ياحمر يا قرعه *​


----------



## zezza (26 فبراير 2009)

سلام  و نعمة رب المجد معاكى يا ميرنا 

معاكى حق طبعا ان موضوع فك الخطوبة زاد جدا اليومين دول 

و بيكون معظمها اسباب هايفة نتيجة استعجال او روعنة فى الاختيار او اجبار من الاهل او اى حاجة تانية 

بس انا اقولك موقف 

انا صحبتى اتخطبت لواحد قريبها بس من بعيد 
و الموضوع كان ماشى تمام خروج فسح يفهموا بعض و الحاجات بتاعت فترة الخطوبة دى 
بس كل ما اسلها ايه اخبار الخطوبة تقولى فى حاجة ناقصة و انا مش عارفة ايه  و كانت قلقانة كتير 
و طلعت الحاجة الناقصة دى انه بعيد جدا جدا عن ربنا يكاد ما يعرفش حاجة ..يابنى نروح نهضة العدرا يقول لا.. طب الطاحونة لا.. ايه اخبار الصوم  مش بصوم ...طب الاعتراف اعترف ليه هو انا بعمل حاجة وحشة لدرجة اروح اعترف 

طبعا حاجات زى دى مش بتكون واضحة من الاول دى عايزة دراسة كل واحد للتانى ........علشان كدة بتتفك الخطوبة .... ازاى بقه نقول انه كله بيبقى واضح من الاول ... و انه ماعندناش حق فى الفسخ ده 

بقى علشان ارضى اللى حواليا و مايتكلموش اقوم اعمل اختيار اندم عليه طول العمر 

ممكن اى حد يشوف ان الفسخ كان بسبب هايف بس عند اللى فسخ اكيد بيكون سبب مهم  فى معظم الاوقات 

معلش طولت عليكى يا منة 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SALVATION (26 فبراير 2009)

_جميل موضوع مناقشتك ميرنا
بس لتفادى ده ممكن يبقى فى فتره قبل الخطوبه يتعرفو على بعض اكتر مش بس للعاطفة لاء للتعارف كل واحد على التانى فى الطباع ده بيكون افضل ويفضل يكون تحت رعاية ابأء الكهنه بيكون اامن ونصيحهم للطرفين بتكون مفيده للغاية
شكرا لموضوعك ميرنا 
تقبلى مرورى_​


----------



## جيلان (26 فبراير 2009)

*عندك حق وطبعا لو البنت من النوع الى مش بيخرج ومخنوءة من البيت هتوافق على طول وتفرح بالحب والخطوبة  بس رأيى لو اتجمع بين القلب والعقل ممكن ينجح يعنى تبص للموضوع فى كل الجوانب بما فيهم التواق فى الطباع كمان ومش رومانسية بس
وعلى رأى ميرو
بطيخة بردوا هههههههههههه*


----------



## kalimooo (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرنا 

اولا اضربي ونحن السيف بتاعك...

تانيا اديني اسمة الى يزعلك... 

تالتا" موضوعك رائع  ومناقشته عايزة صفحات..

لذا سأتمنى لك مع انهم قليلون الى يستاهلك..

سلام المسيح بقلبك..


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (26 فبراير 2009)

*زي ما اخواتنا قالو 
المشكلة في الاختيار الخاطيء وفي التسرع

لازم قبل الموافقة التاكد من صلاح الاختيار 

لانة بعد كدة بيبقي صعب فك الخطوبة وخصوصا لو طرف من الطرفين متعلق ورافض الفك

دا غير البنت موقفها بيبقي حرج والناس تقعد تقول اتفكت لية 

ولو الخطيب اللي فكها اخلاقة مش عالية ممكن يتكلم كلام وحش ويقول عليها بعد الفك اي  كلام يسيء ليها 

مرسي يا ميرنا علي موضوعك الجميل​*


----------



## gonees (26 فبراير 2009)

*موضوع حلو اوي احيكي عليه 
بس هو ليه جوانب كتيييير اوي
فعلا تلاقي موضوع فك الخطوبة دا انتشر وبسرعة (عصر السرعة نتخطب نفك )
بس دا بيختلف من حالة لحالة او ليه مميزات وعيوب
فممكن قرار الخطوبة دا متاخد بسرعة او تحت اي ضغط (البيت  او نفسي او الخطوبة في سن صغير او كبير  او...) وممكن يكون حب ومرايته كانت عورة 
بس لما واحدة تتاني ف اختيارها وبعدين تكتشف حاجات مش عيزاها فيه وتفك الخطوبة ويلحقوا نفسهم ف دي مش حاجة وحشة  زي بعض البنات يقولوا ااه دا انا معرفتش عنه كدا غير متاخر لولا كلام الناس ونظراتهم و خةفي احسن يتكلم عليا بالكدب كنت فسخت الخطوبة    خلاص تخاف بقه ن كلام الناس وبعد كدا تعيش تعيسة
لكن انا معاكي ان لازم  قرار الخطوبة من الاساس يكون بتاني وميكنش الواحدة طايشة وكل اللي همامها الفرحة وخلاص *


----------



## sony_33 (26 فبراير 2009)

ميرنا داخلة حامية علينا يا ويلك منى فى المواضيع القادمة
ههههههههههههههههه
جميل موضوعك بس انا مش فاهم  حاجة والا انتم عايشين فى زمن اخر ولا اية
قال اية لازم يتعرفو قبل الخطوبة علشان ميتسرعوش
 يعنى انا عاوز اخطب واحدة مثلا معجب بيها اطلب منها اية انى اتقدم ولا اتعرف مش فاهم
يعنى اطلب انى اقابلها كام مرة ولو عجبتنى ابقى اخطبها مش فاهم
 هل الاحسن ليكم ان الواد المظلوم يدخل من الباب ولا من الشباك
  فى انتظار الرد وبعد كدة لى حق الرد​


----------



## لي شربل (26 فبراير 2009)

*مرحبا بنات شو كتير حلو الموضوع وجميل ان يشترك الشباب لنعرف شو  الاراء
ميرنا 
بعتقد أن وجود ولو طرف يملك الرب على قلبه في كل علاقة قادر أن يصلح هذا الارتباط 
كلنا مختلفين عن بعضنا وبالطبع ستتزايد المفارقات والمشكلات بيننا 
ولكن محبة الرب تجمع الجميع 
عشان هيك لما نجعل الرب حامي ها البيت المستقبلي ياللي نتمنى بنايته بالتأكيد 
المحبة والحكمة ستبني بيتها وتؤسس اساساته 
لكن المشكلة ياللي تعرضيها هون تعلن أن المسيح ليس في وسط الخطيبين 
فالزي يجمعه الرب لا يفرقه انسان لكن هون ما في جدية
 ها دول ناس بتريد تتسلى ما بتريد تتخطب وتتزوج لتكون اسرة مباركة تعلى مجد الرب .
الرب قادر أن ينير قلوبنا بنور محبته الدائمة .
وعن العمل ياللي تتمنيه الرب قادر يعطيك اياه لان كل خير هو من صنع يداه .
​*


----------



## sosofofo (28 فبراير 2009)

بصراحة ياجماعة الموضوع له جوانب كتير
يعني مش كل واحد او واحده عايز يفك يبقى الموضوع تافه
كمان ماتنسوش ان فنرة الخطوبة بيتعرف فيها كل واحد عن التاني يعني ممكن يكتشف فيه حاجلت كتير وساعتها ممكن يقرر انه يفك او يكمل
برضة احنا في زمن صعب جدا ودلوقتي معظم الخطوبات بتكون تقليية لان مافيش واحد واوحده بيكملوا مع الا ممكن نادرا 
فبعد الخطوبة بيداو يعرفوا بعض وانا شايفة ان ده امر طبيعي 
لا فترة الخطوبة بتختلف عن الفترة اللي قبلها .
بس المهم يكون فيها التفكير صح وبمشورة ربنا والاسرة 
دا رأي​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *المشكله فعلا بتبقي في التسرع والاستعجال *
> 
> *والمفروض خاصه الموضوع دا يكون بتاني *
> *وصدقيني عايزه اقولك حاجه *
> ...


 مش حاسة انى الكلام دا ممكن يكون صح مش عارفة ليه هو احنا كل الى بنعمله اننا بنسمع تجارب الغير لكن مش عارفين الغير دا كان بيتصرف ازاى قادر يكشف كل جوانب الشخصية اللى قدامه ولا لاا يعنى انتيمى كانت خطوبتها سنة كانت شبه حفظته وعرفت كل حاجة فيه وناس تانى تتفاجىء بحاجات مكنش بيعملها فى الخطوبة وبعدين مفتكرش حد هيقدر يمثل سنة كاملة بدون اخطاء يعنى اكيد هيقع وانا مش بؤمن بحكاية الجواز زى البطيخة يبقى اختيارنا احنا اللى بطيخ بقى ربنا ادانى عقل وتفكير افكر بيهم واحسبها من كل ناحية وبعدين انا اقدر استفزه اشوف اخره ايه لكن انى الجواز بطيخة دى بصراحة مش مؤمنه بيها وبلاش عنف يا ميرو دا رائى


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

zezza قال:


> سلام و نعمة رب المجد معاكى يا ميرنا​
> 
> معاكى حق طبعا ان موضوع فك الخطوبة زاد جدا اليومين دول ​
> و بيكون معظمها اسباب هايفة نتيجة استعجال او روعنة فى الاختيار او اجبار من الاهل او اى حاجة تانية ​
> ...


 صدقونى مقصدش الفك اللى بسبب زى السبب دا بلعكس دى حاجة مهمة جداا انو البيت يتبنى عليها يكون ربنا فى قلب الاتنين 
انا بتكلم عن واحد فك علشان لبسها طاب مانتا خطبها وهى على كدا فكيتها ليه بعدين وواحد تانى بعد مخطبها لا كل مكلمها تقولى براحتك مش بتتناقش كان ممكن هو يحركها لانى ممكن يكون دا كسوف مش اكتر بتكلم على اسباب عبيطة مش اسباب لو مكنتش موجوده مينفعش نكمل زى واحد ميعرفش يروح الكنيسة ولا واحد بيشري مخدرات دى حاجات كبيرة ولازم يتفك علشانها


----------



## rana1981 (1 مارس 2009)

*عارفة يا ميرنا انا ما عم شوف حالات خطوبة لحتى شوف حالات فسخ الخطوبة​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _جميل موضوع مناقشتك ميرنا_​
> _بس لتفادى ده ممكن يبقى فى فتره قبل الخطوبه يتعرفو على بعض اكتر مش بس للعاطفة لاء للتعارف كل واحد على التانى فى الطباع ده بيكون افضل ويفضل يكون تحت رعاية ابأء الكهنه بيكون اامن ونصيحهم للطرفين بتكون مفيده للغاية_
> _شكرا لموضوعك ميرنا _
> 
> _تقبلى مرورى_​


 صح جداا يا تونى الرائى دا بس تفتكر هتبقى كام قعده قبل الخطوبة دا بغض النظر انى فى بيوت بترفض دا هيقولو هو يفضل داخل خارج على البيت ومفيش خطوبة وومككن ميقبلوش بعض 
تفتكر الكام قعده اللى هيقعدوها مع بعض تقدر تكشف الخطوبة تستمر ولا لاا


----------



## mero_engel (1 مارس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> مش حاسة انى الكلام دا ممكن يكون صح مش عارفة ليه هو احنا كل الى بنعمله اننا بنسمع تجارب الغير لكن مش عارفين الغير دا كان بيتصرف ازاى قادر يكشف كل جوانب الشخصية اللى قدامه ولا لاا يعنى انتيمى كانت خطوبتها سنة كانت شبه حفظته وعرفت كل حاجة فيه وناس تانى تتفاجىء بحاجات مكنش بيعملها فى الخطوبة وبعدين مفتكرش حد هيقدر يمثل سنة كاملة بدون اخطاء يعنى اكيد هيقع وانا مش بؤمن بحكاية الجواز زى البطيخة يبقى اختيارنا احنا اللى بطيخ بقى ربنا ادانى عقل وتفكير افكر بيهم واحسبها من كل ناحية وبعدين انا اقدر استفزه اشوف اخره ايه لكن انى الجواز بطيخة دى بصراحة مش مؤمنه بيها وبلاش عنف يا ميرو دا رائى


*لا بقي انا هتخانق*
*صدقيني فيه وبيحصل يا ميرنا*
*ولمده سنه بيبقي فيه خش وخداع*
*وناس مش بتبان علي حقيقتها*
*ربنا يحمينا بقي *​


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *عندك حق وطبعا لو البنت من النوع الى مش بيخرج ومخنوءة من البيت هتوافق على طول وتفرح بالحب والخطوبة بس رأيى لو اتجمع بين القلب والعقل ممكن ينجح يعنى تبص للموضوع فى كل الجوانب بما فيهم التواق فى الطباع كمان ومش رومانسية بس*
> *وعلى رأى ميرو*
> *بطيخة بردوا هههههههههههه*


 
يجوجو اللى بيدور على حاجة مفتقدها فى بيته مش هيشوف غيرها
مثلا انا واحده محرومة من الحب فى بيتها جه واحد اتقدملى اول قعده حسسنى انى ملكه مش هبص لعيوبه نهائى لانى اصلا مش هشوفه ولا هدى لنفسى فرصة افكر فيها هشوف بس اللى عاوز اشوفه انى هو دا اللى هيعوضنى الحب بس 
لكن تقوليلى واحده بدور على حب تفكر بعقلها مستحيل صدقينى مثل تانى انتى مثلا كان من فترة بتدورى على كتاب وملقتهوش نسيتى بعدين وخلاص رضيتى بلامر الواقع جيتى بدورى على حاجة تانى لقيتى الكتاب هتبقى مهتمة بيه زى مكنتى بتدورى عليه ممكن تاخديه تركنى او متجيش نحيته لانو مش لازمك دلوقتى كان الاول فهمتينى


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

كليمو قال:


> ميرنا
> 
> اولا اضربي ونحن السيف بتاعك...
> 
> ...


 دايما مشركاتك روعه


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *زي ما اخواتنا قالو​*
> *المشكلة في الاختيار الخاطيء وفي التسرع*​
> *لازم قبل الموافقة التاكد من صلاح الاختيار *​
> *لانة بعد كدة بيبقي صعب فك الخطوبة وخصوصا لو طرف من الطرفين متعلق ورافض الفك*​
> ...


 
صح كلامك يا راجعا بس مشكلة تانى دى انى طرف يكون رافض الفك


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

gonees قال:


> *موضوع حلو اوي احيكي عليه *
> *بس هو ليه جوانب كتيييير اوي*
> *فعلا تلاقي موضوع فك الخطوبة دا انتشر وبسرعة (عصر السرعة نتخطب نفك )*
> *بس دا بيختلف من حالة لحالة او ليه مميزات وعيوب*
> ...


المشكلة انى قرار الخطوبة سهل جداا يتاخد لكن الفك صعب جداا على الرغم انى القرارين لا يقلو اهمية عن بعض بلعكس قرار الخطوبة لازم ياخد وقته علشان ميبقاش فى فك 
 مش عارفة ليه جيت فى فترة بعتبر الحب حاجة والارتباط حاجة تانى الحب هتحبه بعيوبة وومميزاته انما الارتباط لازم واقفة انا هقدر اعيش مع العيوب دى ولا لااء هو صح لو بحبه هبلعله الزلط زى ما بيقولو بس اكيد فى درجه احتمال وهاجى فى وقت اقول تعبت علشان كدا بعتبر الحب حاجة والارتباط حاجة


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

sony_33 قال:


> ميرنا داخلة حامية علينا يا ويلك منى فى المواضيع القادمة
> 
> ههههههههههههههههه
> ربنا يستر يبنى خير خير
> ...


 
بص انتا تروح تتقدم عادى جداا وانك تتعرف عليها دا بيكون جوا البيت بردو ممكن قعدتين تلاتة كداا بس فى بيوت مش هتوافق بدا لانى مش حابين الدخول والخروج من غير اى ارتباط فا انتا روح انتحر اربع وجمعه وتعالى السبت


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

لي شربل قال:


> *مرحبا بنات شو كتير حلو الموضوع وجميل ان يشترك الشباب لنعرف شو الاراء​*
> *ميرنا *
> *بعتقد أن وجود ولو طرف يملك الرب على قلبه في كل علاقة قادر أن يصلح هذا الارتباط *
> *كلنا مختلفين عن بعضنا وبالطبع ستتزايد المفارقات والمشكلات بيننا *
> ...


 معترضة معاك يا شربل فى رائيك انى ممكن يكون طرف قريب من ربنا وهتتحل كل المشاكل بلعكس لازم يكونو الاتنين قريبين من ربنا ليه اولا لو هو ابن ربنا اوى ومختبره وانا واحده لا بدخل كنيسة ولا قداس ولا بعترف مش هينفع  مش علشان طرف يعرف ربنا يبقى يتحمل التانى الاهل اصلا مش هيوافقو مش هيامنه على بينتهم ولا هو هيتعب معاها لازم يكون فى تكافو بينهم فى علاقتهم بربنا


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

rana1981 قال:


> *عارفة يا ميرنا انا ما عم شوف حالات خطوبة لحتى شوف حالات فسخ الخطوبة​*


 
امال عندكو فى ايه مفيش خطوبة ولا ايه


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *لا بقي انا هتخانق*
> 
> *صدقيني فيه وبيحصل يا ميرنا*
> *ولمده سنه بيبقي فيه خش وخداع*
> ...


 مهو منكرش انى فى يا ميرو بس فين الزكاء الانثوى صدقينى صدقينى كل حاجة بتبقى واضحة زى الشمس بس احنا بنلونها وعن تجربة مش كلام وخلاص كل حاجة واضحة جداا بس هو المشكلة انو لما بيبقى فى حب احنا مش بنشوف عيوب خالص


----------



## rana1981 (1 مارس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> امال عندكو فى ايه مفيش خطوبة ولا ايه



*ماحدا عم يتزوج عنا ما بعرف شو صاير بالعالم الكل مأضرب​*


----------



## ميرنا (1 مارس 2009)

عاملين اضراب يعنى لا لسه موصلش الاضراب عندنا


----------



## sony_33 (1 مارس 2009)

ميرنا قال:


> بص انتا تروح تتقدم عادى جداا وانك تتعرف عليها دا بيكون جوا البيت بردو ممكن قعدتين تلاتة كداا بس فى بيوت مش هتوافق بدا لانى مش حابين الدخول والخروج من غير اى ارتباط فا انتا روح انتحر اربع وجمعه وتعالى السبت



انا مش فاضى الاربع ولا الجمعة ممكن الحد
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## ميرنا (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## ميرنا (14 مارس 2009)

ميرسى لمرورك


----------



## لي شربل (14 مارس 2009)

*


ميرنا قال:



 معترضة معاك يا شربل فى رائيك انى ممكن يكون طرف قريب من ربنا وهتتحل كل المشاكل بلعكس لازم يكونو الاتنين قريبين من ربنا ليه اولا لو هو ابن ربنا اوى ومختبره وانا واحده لا بدخل كنيسة ولا قداس ولا بعترف مش هينفع  مش علشان طرف يعرف ربنا يبقى يتحمل التانى الاهل اصلا مش هيوافقو مش هيامنه على بينتهم ولا هو هيتعب معاها لازم يكون فى تكافو بينهم فى علاقتهم بربنا 

أنقر للتوسيع...


مرحبا ميرنا لا تعترضي ختي أنتي مو فهمتي على 
 قصدت بتعليقي السابق إن سلم الخطيبان الحياة للرب مو وجدت مشكلة المناقشة بالأساس
لكن نحنا بنناقش مشكلة أي خلل في علاقة الخطيبان ...
إيه المشكلة ياللي كنا بناقشها هون ما كنت عن العلاقة السوية لكن عن علاقة بها عدم نضج أو استقرار .
عشان هيك أفترضت أنو لو مو كانو الخطيبان ملتزمان بالكنيسة
 لكن ع الاقل هونيك الفتاة ملتزمة بالكنيسة والشاب بعيد لكنو يحب الفتاة 
تستطيع الفتاة أن تجذب الشاب لحياة الشركة مع الرب وتغير حياته .
أنا فيا أحكي الك عن كتييييييييير حكايا من هيدى النوعية ونجاحات لعمل روح الرب
 وتغييييييير كامل لشخصيات ما توقع حدا أنو تذهب بطريق الرب .
لكن مو في اختلاف فينا ع أن الرب هو حجر الزاوية لحياة الإنسان أو للكنيسة المستقبلية
 ياللي بيكونها الخطيبان فهم كنيسة جديدة للرب .

الله معك ويباركك .*​


----------

